# Freebie from a neighbor



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

A neighbor gave me her old Craftsman tractor it's a 1990 model 917.254920, 12hp Briggs with a 38" deck. She was going to give it to her son, but neither she, nor her son are mechanically inclined. Her son bought a new one & so did she. She gave me her old one. She kept the new battery she bought for it (bummer), but most likely she won't use it because she bought a new battery for hers, too. It'll go bad in a year or so.

Luckily, I put 2 new blades on it for her a couple years ago. Has a new air filter, too. I pressure washed it after I got it home. It was sitting since last year in the garage I have at a remote location. Installed a good used battery, filled the gas tank, topped off the oil & started it up. Ran it a while & adjusted the carb. It was sputtering & not reaching full rpms. Checked the cutting deck engagement & it works. 

Needs some air in the tires & the seat needs to be repaired a little better than it was. Should be a quick flip. So far, I only have a used battery & about 2 hours labor in it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great on that snappy trailer!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Looks great on that snappy trailer!


That was 2 years ago after I rebuilt the trailer the first time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Left rear tire will need a tube or be replaced. I have a few used tires & wheels. Gotta check sizes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks darn good for a freebie.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You cant beat free, and a nice looking little tractor to boot.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Found a pair of 18x9.5x8 tires mounted on wheels a friend gave me a month or 2 ago. Tires aren't great, but both have inner tubes & are mounted on Craftsman rims. Cleaned up the axles, applied anti-seize & slapped them on. Looks good. Holding air. Gotta level the deck & take a couple new pics with a nice background. The old tires were 18x8.5x8. 

Old tire sitting in front of new tire for size comparison.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

New pic









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app

Touched up gloss black paint on rear of tractor, tunnel cover & seat back. Removed old electrical tape seat repair, cleaned off old glue residue & covered cracks with black duct tape. Added new pics to craigslist ad. Put a For Sale sign on it & it's sitting in front of my house now.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

All that work & barely a nibble. Gotta sell this thing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Try putting some mag wheels on there. 

Around here anyways, it's the end of the season and folks are starting to think...... THINK...... about shifting gears to fall.... even though it's still a little bit away. Anyways, keep after it. It's a sharp enough looking rig. It'll sell!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Now it has company...
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Company gone. Got a guy stopping by tomorrow to take a look. Cross your fingers...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Buyer backed out. Said he had to get a blood test & would get back to me. He hasn't.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Created a listing on facebook yesterday. Sold today for a hefty profit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

